# Premium Air Fresheners



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i have always tended to keep my cars interiors smelling good. of course thats on top of keeping them clean. but anyways i was introduced to japanese made air fresheners a while back. i've been using the ones called "squash". smells sweet and most people that have smelled it in my car are impressed and pleased with the scent. dont know of you guys have used this smell of air fresheners but its very pleasant.

these air fresheners usually are in a cartridge form. i have them in the pockets in the doors and under the seats, also in the rear air vent. i recently found this scent in a spray form which i ordered earlier this week from a different company than i usually get them from. so i'll have to see if they live up to my expectations. i highly recommend this scent. not overpowering, very pleasant to smell on a daily basis. not a cheap smell like most air fresheners you can buy at average stores

i have these first two. i dont use the cartridge holder though










these are the ones i ordered. these should be more potent and overcome the leather smell


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

JDM Tyte yo!!!


i use those too...squash is my favorite!!


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Where do you order these from???


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

i get them from a local car wash...they are hard to find and usually @ 13 - 15 bucks and @ 8 for a refill...I just buy the refills as well...

they are called air spencers...totally Japanese air freshners, they are VERY strong


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

the ones i just ordered were from advancedspeedshop.com. i usually would buy them from a local ricer shop, but they havent been able to get them. i said to hell with them and their over priced stuff. ordering online rules. if these new products are any good, i'll be ordering more and reselling them. i've already got people that want the spray. i should get my stuff in tomorrow, i'll let y'all know how good they are. cant wait.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

CodyItaliano said:


> the ones i just ordered were from advancedspeedshop.com. i usually would buy them from a local ricer shop, but they havent been able to get them. i said to hell with them and their over priced stuff. ordering online rules. if these new products are any good, i'll be ordering more and reselling them. i've already got people that want the spray. i should get my stuff in tomorrow, i'll let y'all know how good they are. cant wait.


where online did you order the air spencer?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

as far as the airspencer CS-X3 ones. i got those locally. but they are available much cheaper than what i paid on advancespeedshop.com. the jumbo air freshener, it smells awesome. its pretty strong and you can actually smell it over the leather interior! as far as the Squash sprays, they arent too strong. i'll have to keep using them to see how i like them, but so far the scent is very very light. i plan to order some of the ones that can go in a cup holder, maybe in the next few weeks. but definately recommed the jumbo one below. they even have different scents besides squash. squash smells kind of citrius like, but very sweet and exotic.










go here for the air fresheners i'm talking about. shipping took exactly 5 business days which was nice.
http://www.advancespeedshop.com/interior-parts-fresheners-c-25_26.html


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

cool thanks!
i have tried many of the cup holder types and they dont seem to last very long and are not as strong


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah, same here. the cup holder sized ones last briefly. but alike are the CS-X3 airspencers, they arent that strong and potency doesnt last, although they are still pretty good. but that jumbo one i got, man i think its a winner. i'm going to let some of the guys i work with check it out. hopefully i can order some more and maybe have some buyers. i left my jumbo squash freshener in my car this afternoon and its already quite noticeable. very pleasing.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

CodyItaliano said:


> yeah, same here. the cup holder sized ones last briefly. but alike are the CS-X3 airspencers, they arent that strong and potency doesnt last, although they are still pretty good. but that jumbo one i got, man i think its a winner. i'm going to let some of the guys i work with check it out. hopefully i can order some more and maybe have some buyers. i left my jumbo squash freshener in my car this afternoon and its already quite noticeable. very pleasing.


I can smell those things outside the car with the windows rolled up!
gnarly


----------



## twowinns (Mar 25, 2007)

CodyItaliano said:


> these should be more potent and overcome the leather smell


You don't like the smell of leather? I can understand trying to cover up mildew, dog odors, stale food, etc, but covering up the classic smell of pure leather?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

believe me, the leather smell is still there. not its complemented by the sweet smeel of squash. so far i'm liking it. but no, after a week, the leather is still quite noticeable. same German smell


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i recently ordered these Treefrog canned air fresheners, which use a jel, alike the large boxed looking ones i had previously ordered. they smell really good, i'll let you guys know how long they last.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

ok, these Treefrog squash air freshener cans are pretty strong. and getting the bundle pack is really worth it if you like to keep up on your air freshener. when my passenger rolled his window down last light, his guy that came up to the car commented on the sweet aroma. great for covering up cigarette or cigar smoke.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Can someone describe the actual smell? I mean I know it's not the smell of "squash" lol. But are we talking fruity, flowery...?

I use can o' scent new car which is very clean and compliments my leather smell.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Okay... So I'm interested in trying these. Which model/type should i do:

Jumbo or the CS-X3?

There is a $.76 difference for the CS-X3. I want to get the best one from the start.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

i have always used the CS-X3, will probably be stronger than you want it =) they are REALLY strong, I like em but some people do not


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm still waiting to get an accurate description of the smell? 

I am reading that it smells like bubble gum and citrus?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

the best explanation of the smell is a lemonade like sweet aroma.

the Treefrog ones i ordered seem to last a bit longer and are convenient to place in the cup holders. the Treefrog ones are made in the Phillipines, not Japan. either way, all of these air fresheners smell really awesome. i'm going to order the Carall Jumbo one in the grapefruit aroma, said to smell sweet and sour, sounded good. 

as far as the Jumbo one, it seemed to last for about 3 weeks before it started to lose its scent. this is in a hot car that sits in the sun during the day also. 

all of these air fresheners are formulated with natural occuring scents, so not chemically made. could be why they havent upset my allergies. these really do a good job of covering up smoke, if you happen to smoke in your car, which i occasionally do.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

I get the same headache from car air fresheners as when I walk by one of those Hollister stores


----------

